# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  شنوایی سنجی

## Parniya

*شنوایی سنجی*

*هدف و ماهيت*
گوش‌هايت را بگير و دنياي سرشار از سكوت را تصور كن! دنيايي كه در آن تنها صداي بوق بلند اتومبيل‌ها را بطور مبهم مي‌شنوي اما از ترنم آبي باران، نغمه‌هاي سبز پرندگان، نواي دلنشين مادر و صداي خنده‌هاي شادمانه كودكان بي‌خبر خواهي ماند.
سخت است. نه؟ تحمل سكوتي كه ناشنوايان سال ها گرفتار آن هستند، براي چند ساعت نيز دشوار است. چرا كه نداشتن حس شنوايي يعني محروم ماندن از نغمه‌هاي خوش هستي، محدود شدن ارتباطات، اختلالات گفتاري و ...
پس بيا فكر ديگري كنيم. بيا تصور كن كه اگر به ياري تو يك ناشنوا با دنياي آواها و نغمه‌ها آشنا شود، چه احساسي خواهي داشت؟ آيا فكر نمي‌كني كه اين لذت بزرگ تر از همه لذت ها است؟ لذت اين كه يك ناشنوا با لبخندي شيرين به تو بگويد كه به ياري علم، انديشه و دست هاي پرمحبتت، براي اولين‌بار نغمه پرندگان را شنيده است. ?
اين لذتي است كه بسياري از شنوايي شناسان با آن آشنا هستند. البته تجويز سمعك مناسب به ناشنوايان و كم‌شنوايان و ارائه آموزش هاي لازم براي چگونگي استفاده از آن ، تنها يكي از زمينه‌هاي فعاليت متخصص شنوايي‌شناسي است. چرا كه رشته شنوايي‌شناسي داراي ابعاد بسياري هست و در نتيجه زمينه‌هاي فعاليت آن نيز متعدد مي‌باشد.
شنوايي‌شناسي علم شناخت و مطالعه شنوايي و اختلالات آن است كه شامل ارزيابي و تشخيص اختلالات شنوايي و تعادل، حفاظت و پيشگيري، آموزش و توان‌بخشي مي‌شود. يعني يك شنوايي‌شناس با استفاده از دستگاه هاي مختلف و آزمايشات متنوع به ارزيابي شنوايي و تشخيص ضايعات شنوايي از مسير گوش خارجي تا كورتكس مغز پرداخته و يا سيستم تعادل را ارزيابي كرده و ضايعات آن را تشخيص مي‌دهد و سپس نتيجه آزمايشات را به پزشك معالج از جمله متخصص گوش و حلق و بيني ، مغز و اعصاب و يا اطفال ارائه مي‌دهد.
همچنين يكي از وظايف بسيار مهم شنوايي‌شناسي، پيشگيري و حفاظت از شنوايي است. زيرا همه مي‌دانيم كه *بهترين ، راحت‌ترين و كم‌هزينه‌ترين راه براي حفظ بهداشت و سلامت يك جامعه پيشگيري است.* در زمينه‌ی شنوايي نيز بايد به ياري آزمون غربالگري شنوايي (پيش‌بيني افت شنوايي) از ضايعات مربوط به اين بخش تا حدود زيادي پيشگيري نمود. آزموني است كه بايد در دوران نوزادي كودك انجام شود تا در صورت مشاهده ضايعات شنوايي از همان ابتدا تحت مداوا قرار گيرد. همچنين در مهدكودك، مدرسه و در ابتداي ورود به دانشگاه نيز لازم است كه كودكان و نوجوانان تحت غربالگري شنوايي قرار گيرند چرا كه بسياري از اختلالات شنوايي ديرآغاز هستند و در سنين كودكي يا نوجواني بروز مي‌كنند.
از سوي ديگر افرادي كه به نوعي در مراكز پر سر و صدا كار مي‌كنند بايد تحت اين آزمون قرار بگيرند تا كساني كه دچار ضايعات شنوايي شده‌اند مشخص شده و مداوا شوند. و در نهايت يك شنوايي‌شناس مي‌تواند به توانبخشي بپردازد يعني اگر مشكل شنوايي يا ناشنوايي يك فرد قابل درمان نباشد، شنوايي‌شناس با تجويز سمعك مناسب، تنظيم سمعك مورد نظر با گوش كم شنوا يا ناشنوا و ارائه آموزش هاي لازم براي چگونگي استفاده از سمعك به وي ياري مي‌رساند. همچنين در اين مرحله شنوايي‌شناس به فردي كه دچار ناشنوايي كامل است و يا قدرت شنوايي او بسيار كم است و نمي‌تواند به ياري حس شنوايي خود ارتباط برقرار كند، لب‌خواني و گفتار خواني را آموزش مي‌دهد.
رشته شنوايي‌شناسي داراي چهار حيطه اصلي است كه عبارتند از :
1- *ارزيابي و تشخيص اختلالات شنوايي و تعادل*
2- *پيشگيري و حفاظت شنوايي،* كه به بررسي آلودگي‌هاي صوتي كارخانجات و مراكز پر سروصدا مي‌پردازد و تلاش مي‌شود تا خسارت هاي ناشي از آلودگي صوتي به حداقل برسد.
3- *توانبخشي شنوايي،* كه شامل ساخت و تجويز انواع قالب گوش و تجويز و ارزيابي وسايل كمك‌شنوايي مانند سمعك مي‌شود. چرا كه برخلاف تصور عامه مردم سمعك يك بلندگو نيست كه بتوان آن را از داروخانه يا مركز ديگري خريداري كرد و استفاده نمود بلكه يك شنوايي شناس بايد با استفاده از اطلاعات علمي خود و با توجه به مقدار شنوايي فرد كم‌شنوا، سمعك را براي گوش او تنظيم كند.
4- *آموزش و مشاوره با افراد كم‌شنوا و ناشنوا،* كه در اين حيطه شنوايي‌شناس به فرد كم شنوا طرز استفاده از سمعك را آموزش داده و او را با اصوات مختلف آشنا مي‌سازد و به ناشنوا لب خواني و گفتارخواني را آموزش مي‌دهد.

*توانايي هاي مورد نياز و قابل توصيه*
دقت ، لازمه رشته شنوايي‌شناسي است. چرا كه اگر يك شنوايي‌شناس ، آزمايش هاي مورد نياز را با دقت انجام ندهد، حتي مي‌تواند باعث يك عمل جراحي بي‌دليل شود كه نه تنها هيچ فايده‌اي ندارد بلكه مضر هم خواهد بود. همچنين دانشجوي شنوايي‌شناسي بايد به زبان انگليسي مسلط بوده و به علم فيزيك علاقه‌مند باشد.
چون رشته شنوايي‌شناسي در ايران يك رشته نوپا است، بيشتر كتب درسي آن به زبان انگليسي مي‌باشد و در نتيجه پيشرفت تحصيلي دانشجوي شنوايي‌شناسي منوط به تسلط بر زبان انگليسي است. در ضمن دانشجوي اين رشته بايد به علم فيزيك بخصوص فيزيك صوت علاقه‌مند باشد چون درس فيزيك يكي از دروس پايه اين رشته مي‌باشد.
دانشجوي اين رشته بايد به علوم تشريح و فيزيولوژي بويژه در زمينه شنوايي احاطه داشته باشد تا بتواند دانسته‌هاي خود را در اين رابطه به كار بگيرد.

*آينده شغلي و بازار کار*
 يك پزشك براي تشخيص و درمان بيماري فقط نمي‌تواند به معاينه سطحي بيمار متكي باشد، بلكه بيشتر اوقات نيازمند ابزارهاي مختلفي مثل راديوگرافي، تكنيك‌هاي آزمايشگاهي و يا تكنيك‌هاي شنوايي‌شناسي است. چرا كه يك پزشك با معاينه سطحي گوش بيمار تنها مي‌تواند، سطح پرده گوش را بررسي كند اما وراي پرده را نمي‌تواند ببيند يعني براي اطلاع از وضعيت گوش مياني ، گوش داخلي،  عصب و مراكز شنوايي مركزي بايد از ابزارهاي شنوايي‌شناسي و متخصصان اين رشته كمك بگيرد. به همين دليل فارغ‌التحصيلان اين رشته مي‌توانند جذب بيمارستان ها و درمانگاه هاي گوش و حلق و بيني شده و يا به طور شخصي همراه با پزشك گوش و حلق و بيني كلينيك شنوايي‌شناسي داير كنند.
از سوي ديگر بازار كار اين رشته در بخش غربالگري شنوايي بسيار وسيع است چون ما در حال حاضر ميليون ها دانش‌آموز داريم كه تمامي آنها بايد در مقاطع مختلف تحصيلي تحت غربالگري شنوايي قرار گيرند. اهميت اين مساله زماني روشن مي‌شود كه بدانيم اگر كودكان داراي آسيب شنوايي به موقع شناسايي شده و تحت درمان و يا اقدامات توانبخشي قرار گيرند، تا حدود زيادي اختلالات زباني آنها برطرف شده و مي‌توانند با مردم ارتباط برقرار كنند و از انزوا خارج شوند اما اگر اختلالات شنوايي به موقع تشخيص داده نشود، نتيجه آن وضعيتي خواهد شد كه درحال حاضر متاسفانه در بعضي از دانش‌آموزان مدرسه باغچه‌بان (مدرسه ناشنوايان) شاهد آن هستيم؛ دانش‌آموزاني كه اگر در كودكي اختلالات شنوايي آنها شناخته مي‌شد و با آنها كار شده و سمعك مناسب در اختيارشان قرار مي‌گرفت، اكنون مي‌توانستند در مدارس عادي درس بخوانند.
در مورد حضور فارغ‌التحصيلان اين رشته در اجراي برنامه حفاظت شنوايي در كارخانه‌ها و مراكز صنعتي مي توان گفت :
اجراي برنامه حفاظت شنوايي در يك كارخانه كه سروصداي آن بيش از حد مجاز است،‌ نياز به همكاري متخصصان شنوايي‌شناس،‌ پزشكان ، كارشناسان بهداشت صنعتي و مهندسين اكوستيك دارد كه در اين ميان متخصصان شنوايي شناسايي علاوه بر غربالگري شنوايي كاركنان مركز صنعتي مورد نظر ، ميزان صداي موجود در آن مركز را نيز اندازه‌گيري كرده و در صورت بالا بودن ميزان صدا از حد طبيعي به كاركنان نوعي گوشي محافظ شنوايي مورد نياز را تجويز مي‌كنند تا از كاهش شنوايي، افزايش استرس و سوانح و حوادث ناشي از سروصدا در امان باشند.
در كل مي‌توان گفت كه بازار كار فارغ‌التحصيل شنوايي‌شناسي خوب است بخصوص در شهرهاي كوچك كه با كمبود شنوايي‌شناس نيز روبرو هستيم.

*درس هاي پايه براي رشته شنوايي شناسي*

فيزيك عمومي
ميكروبيولوژي

تشريح
تشريح و فيزيولوژي عمومي

تشريح و فيزيولوژي سر وگردن وگوش و حلق وبيني
تشريح و فيزيولوژي مغز و اعصاب

ژنتيك پزشكي
روان شناسي عمومي

بافت شناسي و آسيب شناسي عمومي
بهداشت عمومي

كمك هاي اوليه
بيوشيمي

فارماكولوژي
مباني علم گفتار

روش تحقيق
آواشناسي

اصطلاحات پزشكي
اصول توانبخشي

اكوستيك




*درس هاي اختصاصي براي رشته شنوايي شناسي*

مباني علم شنوايي
ارزيابي پايه شنوايي

آناتومي و فيزيولوژي دستگاه شنوايي و تعادل
بيماري هاي گوش و روش هاي درمان آن

رشد طبيعي گفتار و زبان و اختلالات آن
ارزيابي تكميلي شنوايي

بيماري هاي مغز و اعصاب
سايكواكوستيك

ايميتانس اديومتري
راديولوژي سرو گردن

شنوايي شناسي تشخيصي 1و2
فيزيوپاتولوژي اختلالات شنوايي وتعادل

اختلالات ارتباطي افراد كم شنوا
تجويز و ارزيابي سمعك و ساير وسايل كمك شنوايي

بيماري هاي اطفال
مباني آزمون هاي الكتروفيزيولوژيك

روش هاي توانبخشي
تربيت شنوايي

مديريت در شنوايي شناسي
الكترونيك در تجهيزات شنوايي

روان شناسي مبتلايان به كم شنوايي
نويز و حفاظت شنوايي

زبان انگليسي اختصاصي
زبان آموزي

سمينار شنوايي
پروژه

كارآموزي در عرصه 1و2 و 3 و 4 و 5و 6و 7



*گزینه2

----------

